# comparison between "ipfw nat" and natd?



## omarsidd (Feb 24, 2009)

I've been using natd and divert-sockets for my small network, but now I'm thinking about switching to ipfw nat instead.

I couldn't find any reference for performance comparisons or limits between the two methods.  Can anyone tell me how they compare? or what performance limits you may have hit using one versus the other?

(using 7.1-Release i386 for my NAT server)

thanks for any data,
-omar


----------



## bsdelnik (Feb 27, 2009)

ipfw nat is much more faster because it is performed in kernel.


----------

